# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  محبي الصلد غاسروكا اجمعو هنا

## m_mamoon

*++










++
غاسروكا يحب المريخ فعندما حاول الحكم مصافته بعد المبارة رفض ذلك 
لكي يحرج الحكم المرتشي .. شاهدت الشوط الثاني من سيرفرات شيكة الرتجي 
واعجبت بالقتالية التي تتمتع بها:bluegrab:
                        	*

----------


## مريخى وافتخر

*والله ياجماعة الزول امبارح انا اتكيفت ليهو
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*غاسروكا مدافع المرحلة القادمة
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بس البيقنع لينا ناس ابو شيبة منو؟؟؟
عشان يسيبوه في حالو
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اصلو اعلام المريخ دا انا رميت طوبتو
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*جمعنا ياود المامون 

غاسا 
افضل من سفارى امس
وثابت ثابت


*

----------


## m_mamoon

*دايرين نشجعو في اول تمرين
                        	*

----------


## اسماعيل

*يستحق التشجيع فهو أولى به من غيره
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*غاسا 
غاسا
غاسا
غاسا
غاسا
غاسا
غاسا
غاسا



*

----------


## الحارث

*غاسروكا ميه الميه والله

*

----------


## Deimos

*مدافع كبير مافي كلام
ولو لا وجوده كان الرماد كال حماد

*

----------


## kramahmad

*الزول دا يرجى منو امس في واحده من اللقطات مهاجم الترجي تضايق منو يعني شويه ثقه ح يكون له شأن
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

بس البيقنع لينا ناس ابو شيبة منو؟؟؟
عشان يسيبوه في حالو









* ومما زاد الطين بلة إقحام المدافع الرواندي الضعيف غاسيروكا والذي كان أحد أسباب الهزيمة حيث لم يكن له أي دور دفاعي عندما كان أصحاب الأرض يضغطون في الشوط الأول، بل شكل ثغرة وتسبب في الهدف الثالث بتصرفه البليد عندما انسحب للداخل تاركاً الفرصة للاعب الخصم لينفرد وتأتي ركلة الجزاء.



دا كلام صحبك المحبط الله يدينا خيرو

*

----------


## غندور

*تحية لكاسيروغا وربك يهدى الجهاز الفنى
*

----------


## نزار عبده

*مدافع كبير ما في كلام بس لو يخفف وزنو شوي 
*

----------


## alhawii

*و الله كان ميه الميه وأحسن واحد فيهم قوة ألتحام وروح قتاليه
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

بس البيقنع لينا ناس ابو شيبة منو؟؟؟
عشان يسيبوه في حالو






والله يا رد بلانت
أبوشيبة ده كان أكتر واحد مؤيد لتسجيل غاسيروكا 
وهو أول من أطلق عليه أسو غاسا
وبعد داك .. عينك ما تشوف الا النور
 
*

----------


## محمدين

*ملك المدافعين الأوحد ... بقليل من المشاركات سيعيد لدفاعنا هيبته المفقفودة بإذن الله.
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*غاسروكا مدافع المريخ القادم
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*دايرين نشجعو من اول تمرين
                        	*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*مظلو م هذا الرجل
*

----------


## احمر شديد

*غاسا 100% والقادم احلى
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*اليوم نشجع غاسروكا
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*مشكلتنا عدم الصبر قاسروقا لاعب كبير ويرجاء منة
                        	*

----------


## حريري

*غاسروكا أفضل من يلعب في دفاع المريخ الحالي اللعب القانوني العنيف 000 تعبنا من اللعب الناعم بتاع ناس الباشا وسفاري000 الكرة الأفريقية محتاجة مدافعين أمثال غاسا 000 شكرا ود مامون 000 بس الله يبعد أبوشيبة منو 00000
*

----------


## صدقى الزهاوى

*والله لو تابعتوا ناس أبوشيبة ديل حاتكونوا واقعيين جداً وماأظن ننافس أبداً . لكن هو قاصد شنو بالواقعية دى؟ فهمونا ياالواقعيون الجدد.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هو عايز يلعب كتير عشان يثبت نفسه وبعدها سيكون المدافع الاول بالفريق

*

----------


## az3d

*يثبت نفسه اولا 
لا رأي لي فيه
ولكن امامه مباراتان ليثبت انه جدير حب الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## مجاهد محمد الهادي

*معا لتشجيع غاسا اليوم لتثبيت اقدامه مع الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود فيرجينيا

*مع كاسروقا قلبا وقالبا ...
*

----------

